# فكرة محرك جديد بالجاذبية الارضية اريد اناقشها معكم



## سمير عبد الواحد (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
افكر فى شكل محرك ليعمل بالجاذبية الارضية وحبيبت اطرحه عليكم لنناقشه سويا من وجهة نظر هندسية لنتمكن من معرفة هل هو قابل للعمل ام لا قبل البدأ فى العمل عليه
انا عملت صورة مبسطه عن الشكل الذي اقترحه لنتناقش حوله مع العلم انا طرحت السؤال فى قسم الميكانيكا ولم يرد على احد وطرحت السؤال فى منتدي التقنية للعرب ومنتدي الفيزياء ونفس الوضع لم يرد على احد الله المستعان
انا اعرف ان لو عندي اثقال موزعه على دائرة او عجله لحساب العزم بنضرب الثقل فى طول الذراع العمودي طيب فى حالة كانت الاوزان موزعه على سير حر الحركة حول بكرتين هل يكون طول الذراع يحسب من منتصف الثقل الى العمود الساقط الذي يمر بمركز البكريتن ؟ هذا سؤال حتى يمكننى معرفة الاجابه على السؤال التالي
تخيل ان عندي بكرتين ومثبت عليهم جنزير مثلاُ او سير وطبعاً فى وضع رأسي بكره علوية واخري سفلية والسير حر الحركه على البكرات
طيب لو انا ثبت وزن مثلاُ فى الجزء الشمال من السير فالوزن بفعل الجاذبيه هيخلي السير يلف ويتحرك عكس عقارب الساعه لحد ما يثبت الثقل تحت فى الأسفل تحت البكره السفليه صح كده؟
طيب لو ثبت ثقل فى الشمال وثقل مثله تماماً فى اليمين طبعاً فيه توازن ولن يدور السير 
طيب الحاله الثالثه اللى بسأل عنه لو ثبت ثقل فى اليسار واخر فى اليمين ولكن غير لاصق فى السير ثبته بذراع مثبت بشكل عمودي على السير فهل فى هذه الحاله الوزن متوازن زي الحاله السابقه ؟ ولا فيه اختلاف والسير هيتحرك ويلف واذا كان هيتحرك يبقي هيلف فى اى اتجاه مع ولا عكس عقارب الساعه ؟
بأختصار عندي ثقلين مثبتين على سير يمين وشمال احدهم مثبت على السير مباشرتاً والاخري مثبت على ذراع عمودي متصل بالسير
هل هذا الشكل متزن ام ان طول ذراع الثبيت له اثر ؟
مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار وزن الذراع والكوره فى اليمين يساوي الكورة فى الجهه الاخري يعني نقدر نعتبر ان وزن الذراع مهمل يعني محدش يبني حسباته على ان وزن الذراع هيعمل فرق اعتبر الكوره والذراع مجموعهم يساوي الكورة الاخري فى الاتجاه الاخر

هل السؤال غير واضح يا اخواني ؟ ولا غير مفهوم يحتاج توضيح اكثر ؟
هل يوجد من يفيدني جزاكم الله خيراً

وهذه صورة تقريبية لما اقصد


----------



## محمد.المصري (19 فبراير 2012)

سمير عبد الواحد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> افكر فى شكل محرك ليعمل بالجاذبية الارضية وحبيبت اطرحه عليكم لنناقشه سويا من وجهة نظر هندسية لنتمكن من معرفة هل هو قابل للعمل ام لا قبل البدأ فى العمل عليه
> انا عملت صورة مبسطه عن الشكل الذي اقترحه لنتناقش حوله مع العلم انا طرحت السؤال فى قسم الميكانيكا ولم يرد على احد وطرحت السؤال فى منتدي التقنية للعرب ومنتدي الفيزياء ونفس الوضع لم يرد على احد الله المستعان
> انا اعرف ان لو عندي اثقال موزعه على دائرة او عجله لحساب العزم بنضرب الثقل فى طول الذراع العمودي طيب فى حالة كانت الاوزان موزعه على سير حر الحركة حول بكرتين هل يكون طول الذراع يحسب من منتصف الثقل الى العمود الساقط الذي يمر بمركز البكريتن ؟ هذا سؤال حتى يمكننى معرفة الاجابه على السؤال التالي
> ...



أخي سمير الشكل غير متزن في النقطة الموضحة بالشكل







نظرا لوجود عزم لذراع الكتلة عند النقطة المحددة في الشكل

و هذه الرسمة مستحيلة الوجود في الجنزير او الحبل و لابد لذراع الكتلة ان يميل بزاوية على الرأسي حسب قوة الشد في الجنزير أو الحبل
و لا يساوي 90 درجة كما رسمت بالشكل لأنه في هذه الحالة "لا توجد نقطة اتزان" 




اما بالنسبة لدوران الجنزير و اكتساب طاقة من الجاذبية فهاذا لا يمكن ابدا
و يمكن اثباته بالمعادلات لان مجال الجاذبية مجال محافظ !!





و بالتوفيق أخي سمير بأذن الله​


----------



## سمير عبد الواحد (19 فبراير 2012)

مهندس محمد جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد
انا اعلم ان تصميم الشكل بزاوية قائمة 90 درجة فى الحياة التطبيقية ما راح اصل اليه ربما احصل على 80 او 70 درجة فهل فى هذه الحالة الشكل لن يكون متزن وسيكون لذراع العزم دور يجعل العزم فى اليمين اكبر من اليسار فيتحرك السير حتى يصبح الذراع تحت العجلة السفلية ويستقر هناك ؟
يعني لو انا قدرت احافظ على ذراع العزم بزاوية لا تقل عن 70 درجة فهل سيدور عندها الشكل فى هذه الحالة ربع دورة ليستقر اسفل البكرة السفلية ؟؟
ارجوا من حضرتك الرد ولو امكن التوضيح بمعادلات 
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## سمير عبد الواحد (20 فبراير 2012)

الا يوجد من يهتم بالنقاش وتبادل الأراء ؟


----------



## naser27 (21 فبراير 2012)

أخى اضافة ذراع التثبيت الى الوزن ستؤثر على نقطة اتصال ذراع التثبيت بالسير أو الجنزير و لن تؤثر على المنظومة هذا ما أعتقده حسب معلوماتى المحدودة أحضر قطعة قماش و ثبتها على الحائط و قم بتثبيت ذراع بها وزن الى قطعة القماش......لن يكون هناك أي تأثير على القماش الا فى نقطة الاتصال بين ذراع التثبيت و القماش......ستبدأ قطعة القماش بالانجذاب الى الأسفل فقط عند تعامد الوزن مع الأرض


----------



## د حسين (21 فبراير 2012)

سمير عبد الواحد قال:


> الا يوجد من يهتم بالنقاش وتبادل الأراء ؟



سيد سمير تحية طيبة
كثيرون يستطيعون نقاشك ولكن مللللللللنا هذه النقاشات التي يريد اصحابها الوصول بنا الى محرك دائم الحركة تلك الفكرة الفاشلة التي اتعبت الكثيرين منذ آلاف السنين ... واتعبتنا معكم ....
وأصبحنا نقرأ الرسالة من عنوانها ... فأنت تريد ان تصل الى فكرة محرك دائم يستخدم الجاذبية الآرضي على غرار المحرك ذو الأثقال تدور حول محمو وتنفرد الأذرع اليمينية مثلا وتنطوي اليسارية ... الخ .....
عزيزي تصورك للمنظومة من خلال رسمتك سواء حدث فتل في زاوية تثبيت الذراع او لم يحدث ((في حال وجود توتر شديد في البكرتين ))) فان المنظومة متوازنة ولاتتحرك لا يمينا ولا يسارا ...
والتفسير ان دراسة حركة الثقل تعتمد على خط السير الذي ستسيره والكتلة اليسارية ذات الذراع ستتحرك حتما وفق خط عمودي حصرا وبالتالي العمل الناتج من حركتها يساوي القوة مضروبا بالمسافة ...وكلا الحسابين في اليمين واليسار متساويين وبالتالي تأثير القوتين متعاكستين والنتيجة تساوي صفر ولا يوجد تحريك ..... اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## mustfa.alnamy (21 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم كلما زاد طول الذراع زادت قوة المحرك. ووزن الثقل لايؤثر. عندما يدور هذا المحرك دوره كامله كيف 
سوف تتغير الاذرع اذا لم تتغير لن تكون هناك حركه دائميه اي ان الجسم على الياسر بعد دوره وعندما يكون على اليمين يجب ان يزداد طول الذراع والعكس صحيح.


----------

